# Mount Washington, New Hampshire - Home of the World's WORST Weather



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd like to live here, not in winter anyway.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/07/mount-washington-home-of-world-worst.html



> Mount Washington, in New Hampshire, is the highest peak in Northeastern United States and the most prominent mountain east of the Mississippi River. Before the European settlers arrived, the natives called the mountain Agiocochook, or "Home of the Great Spirit". Today, it is better known as the "Home of the World's Worst Weather.”
> 
> Mount Washington is located in the temperate climate zone but has Arctic-like conditions. Extreme cold, year-round snowfall, dense fog, heavy icing, and exceptional winds are some of Mount Washington's prominent features.
> 
> ...



The weather station atop Mount Washington is chained down to prevent it from being blown away.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2015)

We took the van tour up there a few years ago.  It was July and it was cold and very windy, but what a view!  I'm just glad we sprang for the van tour and didn't attempt to drive up ourselves; it was white-knuckle time enough with someone else driving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2015)

Interesting Jujube, thanks for sharing.


----------

